# Fish id



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Caught this today at the Destin bridge fishing for sheepshead.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Puffer fish of some sort


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

blowfish


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Striped burr fish


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Striped burr fish


dead on


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

porcupine puffer fish, maybe


----------

